# Bilder genau positionieren mit <div>



## Onkel-Timo (13. April 2004)

Hallo, hoffe bin im richtigen Bereich mit meinem Problem:

Ich möchte ein Bild bzw. einen Counter genau auf eine Stelle positionieren und kann mich dunkel erinner, dass dies mit einem <div style> gemacht wird. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr den genauen Code. 


Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. April 2004)

Hallo...


z.B.

```
<div style="position:absolute;left:20px;top:30px;"><img src="counter.gif"></div>
```
 ...würde das Bild genau 20px vom linken und 30px vom oberen Dokumentenrand positionieren.


----------



## Onkel-Timo (13. April 2004)

Juhu danke =)

kann man den begriff absolute noch irgendwie verändern? weil irgendweshalb macht das datum und die uhrzeit dadurch mucken! HIER 

danke =)


----------



## steff aka sId (13. April 2004)

Was genau meinst du? Dass das so untereinander steht? Vieleicht klappt das hier:

```
style="position:absolute; margin-left:5px; margin-top:3px; height:100px; width:200px;"
```
Greetz Steff


----------



## Onkel-Timo (13. April 2004)

jau super, das hat geklappt... sag mal, ist das script vielleicht n bissl zu kompliziert? gibts da nicht mittlerweile simplere? meins is wohl schon n bissl alt...

und außerdem weiß ich echt nicht warum jetzt noch datum und uhrzeit untereinander steht...


----------



## steff aka sId (13. April 2004)

kp was das für nen script das ist ich mach sowas immer mit PHP. Wenns noch net genau das ist wies normal sein sollte dann musst du vieleicht einfach die width noch etwas größter machen. Greetz Steff


----------



## Onkel-Timo (13. April 2004)

hast du das script mit php zur hand? =D


//EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, hat geklappt mitm width =D


----------

